# What fish am I buying or eating??



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Dourada* Gilthead Bream, Very light, pleasant flavor, 

*Peixe Espada* Scabbard fish, not to be confused for swordfish, as it looks much more like a giant monster eel instead. The flesh is light, white and incredibly flavorful. Grilled in small, flat pieces rather than whole, it’s delicious.

*Corvina* Croaker, Grilled in postas (STEAKS), light flavor.

*Robalo* European Seabass, slightly more flavorful than Dourada. The flavor is a bit stronger than Dourada but still light with tender flesh. 

*Linguado* European Sole, It’s more expensive when out of season.
Medium:

*Choco* Cuttlefish- from the squid family. The best way to eat Choco is fried (famous in Setúbal) but they are also tasty when grilled or chopped up and served in their own ink!

*Sargo-Alcorraz* White Sea Bream is a medium sized with white, firm flesh.

*Pargo* Common Sea Bream, large in size with white, firm flesh.

*Besugo* Sea Bream, small with soft, white flesh and a very pleasant flavor.

*Salmonete* Striped Red Mullet, small but really flavorful, but can be quite expensive out of season. in season in winter.
Intense:

*Sardinha* Sardine, the cheapest and strongest flavored fish found in Portugal and most associated fish in Portuguese culture. 

*Carapau* Mackerel, almost as cheap as sardines but even easier to find than the latter. 

*Joaquinzinhos* Very small Carapaus that are USUALLY fried; 

*Pescada* Hake, the cheapest quality fish, The flavor may be bland, but it’s a fishy bland, with a very fishy smell. 

*Bacalhau* Salt Cod is prevalent everywhere. 

*Salmão* Salmon, 

*Atum *Tuna, never grilled in Portugal, more commonly stewed in a tomato and onion sauce. 

*Garoupa* Grouper, 

*Tubarão/Cação* Shark/Dogfish, IDEAL on grilled on skewers.

*Tambori*l Monkfish, 

*Cherne* Large Grouper, 

*Pregado*: Turbot

*Espadarte* Swordfish 

*Raia* Skate/Ray


There is more to add....and will do it time permitting 

*Already posted on Recipes No: 245*


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> *Dourada* Gilthead Bream, Very light, pleasant flavor,
> 
> *Peixe Espada* Scabbard fish, not to be confused for swordfish, as it looks much more like a giant monster eel instead. The flesh is light, white and incredibly flavorful. Grilled in small, flat pieces rather than whole, it’s delicious.
> 
> ...


Hi Siobhan,
Many,many thanks for your list,it's already printed & pasted on the inside cover of our favourite recipes folder!


----------



## Isola20 (Mar 10, 2010)

Really useful! Thanks - will cut out and keep!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Seafood*

ameijoas - clams
berbigões - cockles
camarões - shrimps
gambas - king prawns
lagosta - lobster
marisco - seafood
mexilhões - mussels
ostras - oysters
sapateira - crab
polva - octopus
lulas - squid
pitu - small prawns
camarao - large prawns
chocos - cuttlefish
gambas - prawns


----------

